# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Πρόβλημα με laptop

## hukgys

όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει 

έχω (είχα) το acer aspire 7520G 

ξαφνικά μια μέρα καθώς έγραφα στο keyboard κλειδώθηκε μόνο του,
μαζί με το mousepad (το εξωτερικό usb mouse δούλευε)
κάνω restart όλα καλός μέχρι να γράψω ένα αριθμό λέξεις και πάλι τα ιδια 
έκανα format 
μετά απο 2-3 μέρες σε κάπιο restart δεν ξανα δούλεψε :Cursing: 
μόλις πατίσω το κουμπί δουλεύει για 2 δευτερόλεπτα 
και κάνει restart μόνο του μέχρι να αφαιρέσω τη τροφοδοσία 

το πήρα στην αντιπροσοποία μου είπαν "ασύμφορη επισκευή"
χωρίς να μου πουν τη έχει 

έχω βγάλει τα πάντα απο πάνω (σκληρό,ram,dvd-rom,οθόνη,keyboard) τπτ πάλι τα ίδια 

μήπως υπάρχει κάτι να προσέξω ή να το αφίσω για ανταλακτικά??

ευχαριστώ

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου κανε μια δοκιμη που θα σου πω.
βγαλε την μπαταρια και τη τροφοδοσια και πατα το κουμπι ενεργοποιησεις για περιπου 15δευτερα.μετα αφησε το λιγο και μετα ξεκινησε το ΧΩΡΙΣ μπαταρια και δουλεψε το λιγο ετσι και δες αν στο ξανακανει.και μετα πες μου.αμα δεν στο κανει βαλε την μπαταρια πανω.
ενημερωσε μας αμα θες μετα.

----------


## hukgys

αν ενοείς χωρίς μπαταρία το δοκίμασα 
(και πρίν χωρίς μπαταρία το δούλευα)

αν ενοείς χωρίς μπαταρία και τροφοδοτικό θα το δοκιμάσω

----------


## HFProject

Σε ποιο σημείο της εκκίνησης κάνει restart ;
Βλέπεις οτιδήποτε από το BIOS ;

----------


## hukgys

δεν ανοίγει καθόλου η οθόνη 
(δέν προλαμβένει να ανοίξει)

μόλις πατίσω το κουμπί ανάβει το λαμπάκι και σε 2 sec κλίνει
 και ξανά απο την αρχή 
ανοίγει και κλίνει μόνο του μέχρι να αφαιρέσω τη πηγή

----------


## billtech

συγνωμη ποσο καιρο το εχεις?

----------


## hukgys

απο το Σεμπτέμβρη του 2007 
είχε εγύηση μόνο ένα χρόνο  :Cursing:

----------


## JOHNY+

μηπως εχει καει ο ανεμιστηρας του επεξεργαστη και μολις παει να ανεβασει θερμοκρασια τον κλεινει αυτοματα το bios , γιαν να μην χαλασει , μερικες μητρικες εχουν αυτη την επιλογη στο bios .

----------


## billtech

η απλα να εχει πιαση παρα πολλη σκονη μεσα και αναιβαζει θερμοκρασια.
το λεω απο εμπειρια αυτο.ειχε καποτε χαλασει ενας υπολογιστης ενος φιλου και του ειπαν καηκε!!!! αν ειναι δυνατον.το κοιταω και ειχε μαζεψει τοση πολη σκονη και χνουδι που δεν μπορουσε να περασει αερα μεσα στον επεξεργαστη.
για κοιτα το

----------


## Nemmesis

στα 2sec ρε παιδια προλαβαινει και ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια?

----------


## antso

φιλε μου στειλε μου τον κωδικο που γραφει πανω η μπαταρία σου,λογικά πρπει να εχει κοκκιν αγραμματα

----------


## pointer

Μήπως είναι πρόβληαμα τροφοδοτικού???Αυτός ο διάολος ευθύνεται για πολλά πράγματα...Αλλά καλό θα είναι να απομακρύνεις εντελώς την σκόνη ή όσο μπορείς γιατί και αυτο να μην είναι θα σε χτυπήσει αργότερα....

----------


## hukgys

διευκρίνηση στα 5 sec (τα μέτρησα σήμερα)

καθάρισα εντελός τη σκόνη δεν υπάρχει τίποτα
το καθάρισα και με οινόπνευμα 

και σήμερα δεν δούλευε καν με το τροφοδοτικό (έβγαζε κανονικά τάση)
μόνο με τη μπαταρία δούλευε, πρίν μέρες δούλευε και με τα 2 
είτε μαζί είτε χώρια 

κωδικός μπαταρίας Panasonic P/N:CGR-B/6J3 MMC  (πάνω αριστερά έχει ένα άλλο AS07B51)

----------


## antso

https://www.acerbatteryrecall.com/AcerWeb/

ελεγξε τους κωδικους που αναγραφει εδω.Εχω αντιμετωπισει το ιδιο προβλημα σε 4 laptop της acer , οσο και παραξενο αν φαινετα με το που αλλξα μπαταρια δουλευανε μια χαρα,
Υ.Γ. Στην αντιπροσωπεία τους ειχανε ειπανε για αλλαγη μητρικης :Smile: )))

----------

patentasre (03-01-14)

----------


## hukgys

το μοντέλλο μου δεν είναι στη λίστα
πρίν πάθει το οτιδοίποτε δεν είχα καν μπαταρία πάνω
 δούλευε μόνο με τη τροφοδοσία 
  (τη μπαταρία τη δούλεψα καμιά 10αριά φορές μόνο)
και το πρόβλημα το έκανε και με το τροφοδοτικό, χωρίς τη μπαταρία 

τώρα με το τροφοδοτικό δεν το κάνει τίποτα 
μόνο με τη μπαταρία το γνωστό πρόβλημα 

σας ζάλισα λίγο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## pointer

Eγώ προτείνω να τα αλλάξεις και τα 2 για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.

----------


## hukgys

μετά από 2 χρόνια ανοίγω πάλι το θέμα,

 το laptop δεν έχει πλέον επισκευαστεί αλλά ψάχνοντας βρήκα ένα έμπειρο στα ACER o οποίος μου έδειξε ποια chip βραχυκυκλώνουν (από εμπειρία) από τα οποία είχε stock αλλά του τέλειωσαν.  :Sad: 
Tα Datashhet από τα chip δεν τα βρήκα, είναι το ΒΑ7Κ11  και το ΒΑ7Η20
ψάχνω χαλασμένη moderboard από οποιοδήποτε μοντέλο ACER ώστε να αφαιρέσω τα chip αν είναι καλά ή αν υπάρχουν καινούργια ακόμη καλύτερα

παραθέτω τη πλακέτα με τα chip, είναι τα 4 στη γραμμή και το ένα πάνω δεξιά (μουντζωμένα με κόκκινο)

. 001.jpg. 003.jpg

----------

patentasre (03-01-14)

----------


## Thansavv

Σάββα τα μέτρησες και είναι όντως βραχυκυκλωμένα?
Αυτό που σου κάνει τώρα είναι ότι δεν ξεκινάει καθόλου ή ξεκινάει και δεν δείχνει τίποτα στην οθόνη?
Μοιάζει το motherboard με αυτό της φωτογραφίας που έβαλα?

----------

patentasre (03-01-14)

----------


## gcreator

Κατά 90% είναι η mobo. ¨οσο για τα chiP
 αυτά δεν βλέπω να υπάρχουν κάν!
Μάλλον είναι κωδικός  του chip αυτό που γράφουν πάνω ή κάτι άλλο ....

Η καλύτερη λύση δεν είναι να βρεις μία χαλασμένη και να τα αφαιρέσεις,μιας και δεν μπορεί να είσαι σίγουρος  ότι φταίνε αυτά τα τσιπ.....
Αλλά να βρείς μία μεταχειρισμένη που να δουλεύει και να την κουμπώσεις....(ψαξε στο ebay.)

----------

patentasre (03-01-14)

----------


## Thansavv

Γιώργο τα chip είναι fet τα οποία μπορεί να τα μετρήσει αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα, και αν όντως είναι, εύκολα μπορεί να βρει και αντίστοιχα. Αν είναι το πρόβλημα εκεί...
Θα πρότεινα να βρει και από το http://elektrotanya.com/   το service manual (αν υπάρχει και το σχέδιο) ....

----------

patentasre (03-01-14)

----------


## badsak

Παιδιά δεν έχουν τίποτα τα  chip που δείχνεται. Το πρόβλημα στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο είναι στο mcp-67 τις nvidia.
Έχω επισκευάσει αρκετά acer aspire 7520g και μάλιστα αυτήν την στιγμή σας γράφω με ένα 7520g το οποίο το επισκεύασα τον Ιανουάριο.
Το chip είναι από την προβληματική παρτίδα τις nvidia που ταλαιπώρησε πολύ κόσμο και ιδιαίτερα κατόχους laptop HP και fujitsu siemens.
Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις επισκευάζεται μόνο με reballing αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειαστεί και αλλαγή του chip με κάποιο με νεότερη ημερομηνία παραγωγής 2008-2010.
Thansavv η μητρική του 7520g και του 5520g είναι αυτή που δείχνεις στην φώτο.
Είναι τις compal electronics. Όποιος χρειάζεται service manual  ας μου πει να το ανεβάσω.

----------


## hukgys

αν όντος φτέει το chip της nvidia να στο στείλω να το φτιάξεις (είσαι και κοντά)

αλλά με την ίδια σιγουριά που το λες εσύ μου το είπε και αυτός που το πήγα χθές, ότι στα chip είναι το πρόβλημα 

ποιόν να πιστέψω? 

μητρική δεν αλλάζω γιατί δεν με συμφέρει 





> Γιώργο τα chip είναι fet τα οποία μπορεί να τα μετρήσει αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα, και αν όντως είναι, εύκολα μπορεί να βρει και αντίστοιχα. Αν είναι το πρόβλημα εκεί...
> Θα πρότεινα να βρει και από το http://elektrotanya.com/   το service manual (αν υπάρχει και το σχέδιο) ....



το service manual το έχω αλλά δεν έχει μέσα το σχέδιο 
λέγοντας ότι είναι FET έχεις το datashet τους?, χωρίς αυτό πως θα ξέρω τι να μετρήσω?


σημ: Τα Acer έχουν παρουσιάσει γενικά 2 προβλήματα, το ένα είναι πρόβλημα με την οθόνη και το άλλο είναι ότι δεν ξεκινάει 
εμένα παρουσιάζει το δεύτερο "δεν ξεκινάει"

----------


## badsak

Είμαι κατά 99% σίγουρος ότι είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Μου έχει τύχει και με τα συγκεκριμένα chip βλάβη αλλά φαινόταν ότι ήταν χαλασμένα γιατί είχαν σκάσει.
Αν ήταν εκεί η βλάβη δεν θα άνοιγε ούτε για 1 δευτερόλεπτο το λαπτοπ.
Κάνε μια δοκιμή. 
Βάλε το λάπτοπ να λειτουργεί και ακούμπα με το χέρι σου πάνω στο μέταλλο τις ψήκτρας του επεξεργαστή και πες μου αν ζεματάει μετά από λίγα λεπτά.

----------


## Thansavv

Σάββα , κοίταξε το παρακάτω Mosfet http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FD/FDS4435.pdf το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σε motherboard. Μέτρησε πρώτα αν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ D-S, D-G, S-G. Αν δείξει βραχυκύκλωμα το αφαιρείς από πάνω και το ξαναμετράς... Αν εξακολουθεί...το αλλάζεις.

Αλλά πολύ πιθανόν να φταίει το chip της nvidia όπως είπε ο Σάκης. To motherboard που έχω στη φωτογραφία είναι τέτοια περίπτωση, το οποίο επισκευάστηκε με αλλαγή του chip.

----------


## badsak

Έχω και το σχηματικό του με τα κυκλώματα του αν το θέλεις αλλά νομίζω ότι άδικα θα παιδευτείς.

----------


## gregleon

εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο Σακη (badsak) αγορασε μια καρτα γραφικων απο ebay.
Αν θελεις να δεις πια καρτα ταιριαζει απο εδω http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/Table.html 
99% ειναι καρτα γραφικων αντε καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## hukgys

> Σάββα , κοίταξε το παρακάτω Mosfet http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FD/FDS4435.pdf το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σε motherboard. Μέτρησε πρώτα αν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ D-S, D-G, S-G. Αν δείξει βραχυκύκλωμα το αφαιρείς από πάνω και το ξαναμετράς... Αν εξακολουθεί...το αλλάζεις.
> 
> Αλλά πολύ πιθανόν να φταίει το chip της nvidia όπως είπε ο Σάκης. To motherboard που έχω στη φωτογραφία είναι τέτοια περίπτωση, το οποίο επισκευάστηκε με αλλαγή του chip.



σύμφωνα με το datasheet έχω και στα 4 chip βραχυκύκλωμα σε όλους τους συνδυασμούς εκτός απο το G-S και G-D

----------


## hukgys

> εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο Σακη (badsak) αγορασε μια καρτα γραφικων απο ebay.
> Αν θελεις να δεις πια καρτα ταιριαζει απο εδω http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/Table.html 
> 99% ειναι καρτα γραφικων αντε καλη επιτυχια!!!



η κάρτα γραφικών αφαιρείται, την οποίο όταν αφαιρέσω εξακολουθεί να κάνει το πρόβλημα 

θα πάω μια βόλτα στο φίλο badsak απο βδομάδας να το δούμε τέλος.

----------


## badsak

Έχω κάρτα γραφικών μητρική RAM   και επεξεργαστή να δοκιμάσουμε.
Συμβατή κάρτα γραφικών 100% ειναι αυτη. http://cgi.ebay.com/Acer-ATI-HD-4570...item20b85a158b Και με 20€ επιπλέον την αγοράζουμε από Ελλάδα με 6 μήνες εγγύηση. 
Αλλά στην περίπτωση τού 7520 το λάπτοπ φοράει και chipset τις nvidia εκτός από την κάρτα γραφικών με όλα τα προβλήματα που έβγαλε η  nvidia με τα περιβόητα τσιπ τις.

----------


## badsak

> σύμφωνα με το datasheet έχω και στα 4 chip βραχυκύκλωμα σε όλους τους συνδυασμούς εκτός απο το G-S και G-D



Αφαίρεσε τον επεξεργαστή και μέτρα ξανά.
Πάρε και το manual 
http://rapidshare.com/files/26668961...0_LA-3581P.pdf

----------


## hukgys

είναι οκ τώρα δεν έχω  βραχυκύκλωμα

----------


## neo24gr

καλησπερα.
εχω και εγω το ιδιο λαπτοπ (acer aspire 7520g),το οποιο πριν 1 χρονο σταματησε ξαφνικα να λειτουργει το dvdrw.
φιλος μου που εχει ολοιδιο λαπτοπ ,πηρα το δικο του dvdrw και σε μενα δεν λειτουργυοσε ενω το δικο μου λειτουργει στο δικο του.
καποτε ειχα μιλησει με ενα παιδι μεσω ιντερνετ και μου ειχε πει πως ειναι ενα τσιπακι περιπου κατω απο το touch pad,μπορει να με βοηθησει κανεις?

----------


## hukgys

μπορεί να μην φταίει κάποιο chip αλλά να υπάρχει ψυχρή κόλληση στη φίσα που κουμπώνει το dvdrw

(εμένα όταν δούλευε το ίδιο μου έκανε όποτε ήθελε δούλευε το dvdrw)

----------


## neo24gr

και πως μπορω να βρω αυτην την ψυχρη κολληση?
να σημειωσω πως οταν το παρατηρησα το προβλημα,εκανα επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων στο λαπτοπ και στην αρχη τουλαχιστον ανοιγοκλεινε το πορτακι,κατι το οποιο σταματησε με το που αρχησαν τα updates και συγκεκριμενα μολις εγκατασταθηκε το sp1 (vista premium).
δοκιμασα εγκατασταση windows xp kai windows 7 ultimate (μπας και... ),αλλα το προβλημα παρεμενε.
το bios δεν το βλεπει. 
υπαρχει τροπος να <<βγαλω >> την μπαταρια του bios μηπως και γινει τιποτα?

----------


## dalai

> η κάρτα γραφικών αφαιρείται, την οποίο όταν αφαιρέσω εξακολουθεί να κάνει το πρόβλημα 
> 
> θα πάω μια βόλτα στο φίλο badsak απο βδομάδας να το δούμε τέλος.



Τελικα δεν εγραψες ποτε τι εφταιγε....

----------


## hukgys

ναι γιατί ακόμα δεν βρήκα  :Lol:

----------


## dalai

το τροφοδοτικο εισαι σιγουρος οτι δινει σωστη εξοδο υπο φορτιο ?
Μπορει να δινει 19 volt  αμα το μετρας με πολυμετρο στον αερα ,αλλα οταν το βαζει στο λαπτοπ να καταρεει

----------


## hukgys

> το τροφοδοτικο εισαι σιγουρος οτι δινει σωστη εξοδο υπο φορτιο ?
> Μπορει να δινει 19 volt  αμα το μετρας με πολυμετρο στον αερα ,αλλα οταν το βαζει στο λαπτοπ να καταρεει



Εχω δοκιμάσει και με universal  (το αναφέρω και σε πιο παλιά ποστ),  αν θες πραγματικά να βοηθήσεις διάβασε απο την αρχή όλα τα θέματα. 
Με έχει κουράσει αυτός ο υπολογιστής ζαλίζομαι και μόνο που τον σκέφτομαι, έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα τον έχω πάει παντού.

----------


## 1mpampakos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
Είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ.
Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο λαπτοπ Acer 7520G και πριν ενάμιση χρόνο μου παρουσίασε τα ίδια προβλήματα (κάθε πέντε δευτερόλεπτα έκανε επανεκκίνηση).
Το έστειλα για επισκευή και μου απάντησαν ότι ήταν η motherboard και η επισκευή θα στοίχιζε 400 – 500€. Τελικά αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένη motherboard από eBay δούλεψε περίπου 4 ημέρες και μετά από κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις που έκανε δεν μπορούσε να μπει στο Bios. Του έβγαλα την μπαταρία του Bios και μόνο έτσι δούλευε αλλά και πάλι για καμιά βδομάδα μετά δεν ξαναπήρε μπροστά.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## neo24gr

καλησπερα και παλι...!
το acer 7520g ,πλεον δεν ανοιγει! κολλησε προ ημερων ενω ημουν στα windows και εκτοτε οταν παω να το ανοιξω κανει συνεχεια επανεκινησεις χωρις καν να προλαβει να μπει στο bios!
πριν 1 ετος ειχε σταματησει να λειτουργει το dvdrw και μετα απο επικοινωνια με διαφορους...μου ειπαν οτι φταει το MCP67MV-A2 northbridge επανω στην μητρικη και πως θελει επισκευι!
λεφτα δεν υπηρχαν για αυτα που μου ζητουσαν οποτε το εβγαλα και το εβαλα σε μια εξωτερικη θηκη,για οποτε το χρειαστω!
τωρα που δεν ανοιγει πλεον καθολου,βρισκοντας διαφορα βιντεο φια reflow,reheating,reballing,θελω να δοκιμασω να το ζεστανω το εν λογο chip με πιστολι θερμου αερα.
σε ποιες θερμοκρασιες και για ποσα λεπτα ακριβως να το δοκιμασω?
επισης να πριν την << θερμανση>> να ριξω γυρω γυρω απο το chip,  lead free flux?
καπου ειχα δει και διαβασει οτι πρεπει!
μια βοηθεια παιδια,γιατι το λυπαμαι το λαπτοπ!

----------


## Studio 12

Φίλε μου αν άνοιγε και σου ξανά έκλεινε θα είχε πρόβλημα η μαδερ η αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας της cpu.  Αν δεν άνοιγε καθόλου, επεξεργαστής, μνήμες, κάρτα γραφικών κάτι που δυστυχώς στα Lap top αφού δεν ακούμε τα μπιπ ελέγχου έναρξης πρέπει να κάνουμε το μάντη . Στην δικιά σου περίπτωση λες πως κάνει συνέχεια επανεκκίνηση αυτό κάτι μου λέει πως πρέπει να δεις την έναρξη του Lap top. Mπουτονάκι, μπαταρία σε τι κατάσταση είναι? φορτιστής ο (πλέον ύποπτος)  έχει την ικανότητα να λειτουργήσει μόνος του (χωρίς την μπαταρία) το Lap top ?  Αν όλα αυτά είναι ένταξη τότε δυστυχώς έχει χαζέψει ο μονοσταθής που παίρνει εντολή από το Start.

----------


## GALMIX

Φίλε μου είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά με toshiba.Μετά από προσωπικό ψάξιμο το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στο κύκλωμα της πλακέτας ακριβώς στο σημείο που μπαίνει το βύσμα της τροφοδοσίας.Από τη συχνή χρήση ξεκολά εσωτερικά ο χαλκός της πλακέτας.Το άνοιξα και του έκανα μπάι μπας με ένα μικρό καλώδιο και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.Πρόσεξε όμως γιατί χρειάζεται εξιδικευμένο τεχνικό για να ανοίξει το κομπιούτερ σου χωρίς να ξεχάσει κάτι να βιδώσει στο τέλος. :Smile: )  :Wink:

----------

